# Gassing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

I am some what confused by the tales of people been gassed and robbed in their vans. I have heard stories" third hand" but have yet to meet someone who has been gassed.

What I am confused about is some time ago on this forum, an "expert" stated if I remember correctly that you would need a massive tank of gas, to gas anybody sleeping in a motorhome. If this has happened, what sort of gas is used and would a carbon monoxide alarm detect any gas.

Not  wanting to stir things up but! 
Those people who say they were gassed, did they have a few bottles of wine with their evening meal and were out of it when some one broke in and/or did they forget to lock the van before retiring? 

I would like to here from someone FIRST HAND who has been gassed and who would I hope answer some of my questions.

Or may be the "expert" who wrote about gas could answer.

WASFITONCE


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

OH Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Please not again. :lol: 

tony


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

GEMMY said:


> OH Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Please not again. :lol:
> 
> tony


Beat me to it.. Here we go... :lol: :lol:


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*GASSING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

 I only asked!

WASFITONCE


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: GASSING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



wasfitonce said:


> I only asked!
> 
> WASFITONCE


Questions like that can be FATAL. :wink:


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

With all due respect to the OP please do a search for the information then PLEASE close this thread we can't go through this again :roll: :evil:


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*NOTE MOD GASSING*



Note Mod take my comment off if its going cause a lot of hassle, but I only asked!

WAFITONCE


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Stewart yer just a spoilsport


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: GASSING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



wasfitonce said:


> I only asked!
> 
> WASFITONCE


We only having a LARF !! 

After a while on here you see it all over and over and over again.. :wink:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

sorry but my cousins brother in laws friend, heard from one of his work mates father in laws that they were gassed while in Spain, the insurance claim amounting to £11,000 was contested by the insurance company and the person was hanged for attempted fraud.

cabby


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: GASSING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



wasfitonce said:


> I am some what confused by the tales of people been gassed and robbed in their vans.


People laugh and shake their heads because this question gets asked again and again. And we never hear from people who can prove they have been gassed. And someone finds a link to some anestesiologist who explains that it's impossible because of the amount needed and the small margins between not sleeping anyway or dying from an overdose.

But then someones third cousin on their mothers side once hear about someone reading a story about the unlucky couple beeing gassed and robbed.

Someone else chirping in telling about the couple having more than one glass of wine who slept trough beeing burgled and woke up with a heavy head and empty wallets beeing convinced they were gassed.

Then we have the jokes about not eating so much cabbage and peas. And perhaps open a window or two when you sleep.

Which leads us to the argument that it' impossible to gas anyone in southern Europe since everyone sleeps with open windows and/or hekis.

But what about holiday homes. Don't they get gassed? And truck drivers waking up with their trailer missing.

Then someone remembers taking an elevator with a fat bloke who gassed them all so it has to be possible.

And then the argument about a secret gas that only the burglers know about which is better than what they have in hospitals and what do doctors know anyway.

Forgotten anything? :lol:


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

The problem is there's not 1 but 2 letters in the new MMM (p 12) perpetuating the myth. (And it's not even the April edition!)


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

It takes years of training to become an anesthetist so you don't kill someone with gas

And yet robbers can do it without hurting a fly....amazing.

I guess some people just have to be the centre of attention for a while.


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: GASSING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

What I am confused about is some time ago on this forum, an "expert" stated if I remember correctly that you would need a massive tank of gas, to gas anybody sleeping in a motorhome. If this has happened, what sort of gas is used and would a carbon monoxide alarm detect any gas.

No it's not a Carbon Monoxide detector , it's the same detector that detects propane etc .


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

As solwaybuggier points out, there are 2 letters in the latest MMM. I was going to reply but have now lost interest. In anycase these people are unlikely to let the facts get in the way of their complete lack of logic or common sense.

Caulkhead


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

bigcats30 said:


> It takes years of training to become an anesthetist so you don't kill someone with gas
> 
> And yet robbers can do it without hurting a fly....amazing.
> 
> I guess some people just have to be the centre of attention for a while.


I became an atheist overnight......... :idea:

Ray.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ray impressive training regime
God only knows how you achieved that


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I KNOW it's possible I've seen it done in the opening sequence of "The Prisoner".

They gas him every single week, but he still wakes up OK in a holiday cottage in North Wales.

All you have to do is watch out for Undertakers creeping around your van.

It must be a bit like Groundhog Day for him.
:roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Poor old Wasfit! I bet he wished he hadn't bothered now! He's a lovely bloke. I met him on an Aire in the Dordogne after we chased him for 10 miles on the scooter! 

I think a lot of these stories get spread on campsites. On the odd occasion we stay on an ACSI site you can almost guarantee when you get talking to tuggers in the pool or bar and you tell them you wild or stay on Aires they will take great pleasure in telling you their gassing stories about how they heard from someone who knew someone who was definitely killed to death and robbed by a gasser!

Their glee is short lived though as they expect you to be horrified and sign an oath there and then stating you will never be stupid enough to stay on an Aire again but of course I am armed with the knowledge gleamed off here that simply blows the gas attack theory out of the water.

Wasfit. Are you just interested or is it something your worried about. If the later then you musnt be. It isn't going to happen. I know of one member on here who claims it happened to them but at the risk of offending them I think he believes it happened but I think with the greatest respect that he is mistaken.

You can get gas alarms but they are a complete waste of money. Unless you buy one of mine of course. Fruitcakes Gas Attack Products


----------



## robinpompey (May 7, 2011)

My wife reckons we are gassed every night. Unfortunately for her it is just me, no intruders!!!


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

I was gassed in Spain whilst getting prosecuted for using an a frame. 
I was in an aire at the time and had not paid for a campsite.

I complained tothe Caravan Club/CCC but the wardens were like hitlers.

I shall now dump my grey water on the highway, but I don't care.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

bertieburstner said:


> I shall now dump my grey water on the highway, but I don't care.


Dont bother waiting. Just dump it outside the CC reception when your checking out. They dont mind. In fact I hear that they are fine with you coming in and doing that even if your not staying there. You dont even have to be a member.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

It's time this was laid to rest. 

Experienced, long-time motorhome owners loved the French aires system. 
They were threatened by the increasing number of new motorhomers using aires too and had to find a way to put them off. 

What better way than spread the rumour of people on aires being robbed in their sleep by robbers using gas. :wink:
It's working isn't it?


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

was out on bank holiday monday at a sausage and cider festival in oakham with my daughter and several of her mates, one who qualified as a doctor last year and always said that she wanted to become an anethesist, she has just given up on her dream after 6 months can't stand the thought of another 7 years as a student, 
i had to ask didn't i and she said this is used as a joke in medical classes, i could do it she said if i came and interviewed you both and took your medical histories then calculated the space inside your caravan , you would have to gaurantee me i would make over £500 on it to cover the cost of the anasthetic and transport costs , and there would only be a 50% chance of killing one or both of you.


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Just heard on the radio news that there are actual gassings happening in Germany!

Apparently thieves are trying to rob train ticket machines by blowing them up and there are some unexploded ones around!

Brian


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I will be in France tomorrow and will conduct extensive research on this perrenial question. We are taking lots of Guiness, beans, eggs broccoli , cauliflower and peas pudding with us. I have my lucky st Christopher charm dangling in the windscreen and a photo of Lady p in her see thro negligent stuck on the door, just in case. I will make a full report on my return.
Dave p


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*Gassing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hi Barryd

Nice to hear from you again, NO I am NOT worried but my brother in laws sisters brother second removed has heard all those people been gassed in their vans!! and is very worried!!

If you are in France in July (Tour de France) we will be there or Greece in late August/October. We may even catch you with our electric bikes.

Regards
WASFITONCE


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I have revolving gas vents on my van

Nicked then from infill sites and adapted to fit

And yes

All you doubting Thomas's 

We have been gassed many many times and survived

Thanks to our foresight or was that hindsight

Anyway it was some sort of sight

aldra


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I think the thieves are stupid if they try to get us to sleep trough it all.

Would be much better to use laughing gas! Having a good laugh is good for you and if anything was stolen you just alugh it off.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I've read the letters in the latest MMM magazine and I'm totally convinced that gas attacks happen and I hope you all agree with my opinion and stay at home in dear old Blighty.

This will help to ensure a damn sight more space for me on the Aires of France next month without you lot cluttering up the place!

According to our Foreign correspondent, a Mr Peter Steed of Derbys (where else!), in the July 2013 edition of MMM magazine he claims during the gas attack the thieves clambered over him and his beloved and even unscrewed, not ripped out, his precious television with a total loss of possessions of £4000.

As long as a least one of the thieves is a nubile young, or youngish, lady she can clamber over me for as long as she wants!

:wav: :wav: :wav: :wav: 

This Gas attack has not deterred the gentleman as he has returned to France several times since but has only just bothered to report his unhappy experience in print – do they get paid for published letters?

So please avoid any area you consider gas attacks may occur, we're heading towards La Rochelle which may be a prime area, and the fewer GB Motorhomes on the West coast of France during June and July will help me to find somewhere to stay each night less of a problem.

:firestarter: :firestarter: :firestarter: 

In the words of Jim Royle – “Gas, my *rse!”


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Gassing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



wasfitonce said:


> Hi Barryd
> 
> Nice to hear from you again, NO I am NOT worried but my brother in laws sisters brother second removed has heard all those people been gassed in their vans!! and is very worried!!
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: You will have to pedal fast to keep up with "The Pig"!

You never know wasfit. Could be in France in July.

Aldra. I hope you are never gassed or robbed but if you are I hope someone captures on youtube the moment the burglars encounter the business end of Shadow! Id pay good money to see that! 

We would be a good target. No security, often fall asleep drunk with all the windows open. I think we just look poor though so nobody bothers us!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Kieth

How could you encourage young nubile female thiefs to clamber over you

I am already crying for my lost youth :lol: 

No it's no good I cannot forgive you

Better now I be gassed

I need to research suitable areas

But then again no chance of gassing our dog from hell

And he doesn't look like he's going anywhere soon

Perfect health

Damm

Aldra


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

We have some friends coming over in their van in a few weeks and they are petrified that they might be gassed.

Apparently they were at a sight in the UK and met up with an English couple who apparently spend most of their time in France and convinced our friends that they 'had' been gassed and robbed while asleep one night while in their van.

It's taken us weeks to convince our friends that there's nothing to worry about and it's a wind-up.

It'll be just our luck that they'll get gassed on a stopover on their way down to us  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Chance would be a good thing Scattycat

Not a chance in hell

Me I am researching the possibilities

Zilch

Guess I will just have to continue MHoming

All that expense wasted

But maybe :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldrao


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Can anyone explain why people write to MMM with such tall stories then? One even talks about waking up covered in mozzie bites, due to the gassers leaving the light on and the door open ??? I was convinced by what I'd read on here that it was just a fantasy, then MMM publish TWO related letters. Also I recently looked at a van that had a gas alarm fitted. That made me think, 'oooer'. It all sounds so plausible, that you couldn't be gassed, and then those that claim they're gassed sound plausible too. Mind OH calls me a conspiracy theorist


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

As your all bored with the weather and not gone away to relax here is a good bedtime story :lol: :lol: :lol: 
http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/chatter/display_printer_threads.asp?ForumID=7&TopicID=45085


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

cypsygal said:


> Can anyone explain why people write to MMM with such tall stories then? One even talks about waking up covered in mozzie bites, due to the gassers leaving the light on and the door open ??? I was convinced by what I'd read on here that it was just a fantasy, then MMM publish TWO related letters. Also I recently looked at a van that had a gas alarm fitted. That made me think, 'oooer'. It all sounds so plausible, that you couldn't be gassed, and then those that claim they're gassed sound plausible too. Mind OH calls me a conspiracy theorist


Out of interest where were the gas alarms fitted?


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Gassing certainly does exist. As I write this I have just read over thirty examples of it in this thread. It's very worrying, some people here seem to be SERIAL GASSERS.

Now, on to other matters. 

Boulogne is off limits to Brits. It has been reserved for Germans. The Hunnish swine have covered the entire town with a giant beach towel.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

they can't be true, Prof20 hasn't posted a video clip on here about them :roll: :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Barry was gassed but it happened in Northumberland. 8O 

Ask him about it, he was in my van at the time.


----------



## carnuts (May 30, 2013)

*Gassing*

Hi, my first reply. We were gassed in France about ten years ago, not nice and made us suspect everyone. We had not drunk any booze that nite, it was a very well light aire, next to toilets, so plenty of people about, couple of hundred yards from a toll and police station. They had a device to disable the alarm (Thactham 1)( available over the counter in Rumania).They took everything we had worn that day, cleared out the cab, cds, tapes wife's handbag, camera phone. Only thing we had left was what bedding, clothes in wardrobe, food. I sleep on my clothes and valuables, but the tolls don't take cards .Nor were the police very helpful. French authority's even chased us for a 1.20euro toll charge. gassing does happen and it's very debilitating mentally (probably due to the gas) Now take at least a picture of a huge dog and stick it in the window, fit cameras on the screen with flashing led's, fit hidden locks inside your doors and park with your habitation door against a lamp post so it cannot open. Remember they have kids go inside your MH so they are small and can get through very small openings. I'm sorry if this is worrying but t hasn't stopped us travelling.
PS: Thatchams is no deterrent, just cheaper insurance.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

:roll:


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

And here we go.

took the 2.99 CD's and left the 40000 quid van when they could have just lifted you out and drove it away and left you snoozing on the side of the rode.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Give him a break. We are always asking for first hand accounts and when one turns up you rubbish him.

I would guess anyone who had suffered a similar experience would be very wary of announcing it on any forum leaving themselves open to ridicule.

No smoke with out fire I seem to remember.???

Ray.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: Gassing*



carnuts said:


> Hi, my first reply. We were gassed in France about ten years ago, not nice and made us suspect everyone. We had not drunk any booze that nite, it was a very well light aire, next to toilets, so plenty of people about, couple of hundred yards from a toll and police station. They had a device to disable the alarm (Thactham 1)( available over the counter in Rumania).They took everything we had worn that day, cleared out the cab, cds, tapes wife's handbag, camera phone. Only thing we had left was what bedding, clothes in wardrobe, food. I sleep on my clothes and valuables, but the tolls don't take cards .Nor were the police very helpful. French authority's even chased us for a 1.20euro toll charge. gassing does happen and it's very debilitating mentally (probably due to the gas) Now take at least a picture of a huge dog and stick it in the window, fit cameras on the screen with flashing led's, fit hidden locks inside your doors and park with your habitation door against a lamp post so it cannot open. Remember they have kids go inside your MH so they are small and can get through very small openings. I'm sorry if this is worrying but t hasn't stopped us travelling.
> PS: Thatchams is no deterrent, just cheaper insurance.


I've no doubt you were unfortunately robbed and that it must have been a horrible experience (one which I hope I don't suffer) but are you able to scientifically prove that you had been gassed? e.g. blood test confirmation, residual air samples taken from inside the van showing gas present, dead canary perhaps! what makes you believe you were gassed?


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

As you were next to the toilets not surprised you were gassed men are foul gas expelers at the best of times. You are lucky you weren't blown up as well.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

rugbyken said:


> was out on bank holiday monday at a sausage and cider festival in oakham with my daughter and several of her mates, one who qualified as a doctor last year and always said that she wanted to become an anethesist, she has just given up on her dream after 6 months can't stand the thought of another 7 years as a student,
> i had to ask didn't i and she said this is used as a joke in medical classes, i could do it she said if i came and interviewed you both and took your medical histories then calculated the space inside your caravan , you would have to gaurantee me i would make over £500 on it to cover the cost of the anasthetic and transport costs , and there would only be a 50% chance of killing one or both of you.


Could not agree more. I have been a Doctor for coming up to 20 years, although I must say not an Anethesist. You daughters friend is spot on with her comment, but unfortunately her lack of technical knowledge with regard to motorhomes makes her calculations way out.

I don't think she has calculated for the inherent safe design concept of the motorhome with regard to gas leak. Motorhomes are designed in such a way to provide vent paths for the gas to escape. So she might want to up her quote of 500 as she will need a hell of a lot more mixture!

Oh…she might also want to stand well back when she administers as she may not be aware of the naked flame with regard to an operation motorhome fridge!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

When someone DOES give an account at first hand, they get smarta**e comments. Then there are the scientific put downs via info from Anaesthetists. :roll: 

Has anyone considered that there is an odourless, tasteless gas which will incapacitate you and even kill you? It is called Carbon Monoxide and kills dozens every year.

I neither believe nor disbelieve accounts but I would never bad mouth anyone who says they have been affected.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

747 said:


> When someone DOES give an account at first hand, they get smarta**e comments. Then there are the scientific put downs via info from Anaesthetists. :roll:
> 
> Has anyone considered that there is an odourless, tasteless gas which will incapacitate you and even kill you? It is called Carbon Monoxide and kills dozens every year.
> 
> I neither believe nor disbelieve accounts but I would never bad mouth anyone who says they have been affected.


With all due respect, I am not bad mouthing anyone. However, based on my medical experience and knowledge and my experience and knowledge of motorhomes, I am stating it is impossible. People may "suspect" they have been gassed, but in reality it is impossible…end of!

The current discussion is around anaesthetics, you will find that Carbon Monoxide is a toxic gas and in general terms could in no way be described as an anaesthetic.

My mention of inherent safe design of motorhomes is the exact mitigation used to prevent Carbon Monoxide issues. Therefore in the scenario of intentional poisoning the same safe inherent design would be in place. Of course this is only applicable if someone has not blocked up those draft holes not appreciating how important they are.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

stewartwebr said:


> rugbyken said:
> 
> 
> > was out on bank holiday monday at a sausage and cider festival in oakham with my daughter and several of her mates, one who qualified as a doctor last year and always said that she wanted to become an anethesist, she has just given up on her dream after 6 months can't stand the thought of another 7 years as a student,
> ...


I didnt know you was a doctor Stewart Gosh I will have to come and have a full MOT when we meet next --love playing Doctors and Nurses


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

747 said:


> Has anyone considered that there is an odourless, tasteless gas which will incapacitate you and even kill you? It is called Carbon Monoxide and kills dozens every year.


As I understand it anyone who has breathed in enough CO to knock them out is unlikely to recover easily without quite intensive medical treatment, as it contaminates the haemaglobin in the bloodstream.

http://www.webmd.boots.com/a-to-z-g...-poisoning-treating-carbon-monoxide-poisoning


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

747 said:


> When someone DOES give an account at first hand, they get smarta**e comments. Then there are the scientific put downs via info from Anaesthetists. :roll:
> 
> Has anyone considered that there is an odourless, tasteless gas which will incapacitate you and even kill you? It is called Carbon Monoxide and kills dozens every year.
> 
> I neither believe nor disbelieve accounts but I would never bad mouth anyone who says they have been affected.


Like you I'm seeking an answer to these claims and don't want to "Bad mouth" anyone. 
But these claims of gassing must be substantiated if they are to be believed.
As for carbon monoxide being used - if thats what you are suggesting - All the previous arguments are true plus the after effects of poisoning by carbon monoxide are considerable.

Symptoms of mild acute poisoning include lightheadedness, confusion, headaches, vertigo, and flu-like effects; larger exposures can lead to significant toxicity of the central nervous system and heart, and even death. Following acute poisoning, long-term sequelae often occur. Carbon monoxide can also have severe effects on the fetus of a pregnant woman. Chronic exposure to low levels of carbon monoxide can lead to depression, confusion, and memory loss. Carbon monoxide mainly causes adverse effects in humans by combining with hemoglobin to form carboxyhemoglobin (HbCO) in the blood. This prevents hemoglobin from releasing oxygen in tissues, effectively reducing the oxygen-carrying capacity of the blood, leading to hypoxia. Additionally, myoglobin and mitochondrial cytochrome oxidase are thought to be adversely affected. Carboxyhemoglobin can revert to hemoglobin, but the recovery takes time because the HbCO complex is fairly stable.

So I would rule that out unless it can be administered in extremely accurate amounts..


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

locovan said:


> stewartwebr said:
> 
> 
> > rugbyken said:
> ...


Mavis...Have you been drinking, "we have discussed a number of time medical related subjects :lol: :lol: 
I will look out my Nurses uniform :lol: I only do the Dr. bit when being paid LOL


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Once again common sense goes out the bloody window in this forum

There isn't a gas on this planet that can just simply knock you out and you wake up again like nothing has happened...it doesn't exist!!

These gases that can knock you out have to be delivered in a controlled way or you will be killed...simple as....hence why Anesthetists have years of training.

Hence why the Russian police killed half the hostages trying to knock out the captures with gas

IT DOESN'T EXIST


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

A couple of points here, first to the Doctor.

If general anaesthetics are not harmful, why does every Consultant or Surgeon (or anyone associated with surgery) explain that there is a danger with every operation (however minor) when a General Anaesthetic is required. Therefore if toxic means it can kill, then you are using potentially toxic chemicals.

How to gas people in a motorhome, lesson 1. A m/home that is not on hookup will have the fridge on gas. Wait for occupants to leave for a night out. Block fridge vent to allow incomplete combustion and start the Carbon Monoxide process. After owners have returned and the lights are switched off, enter m/home at your leisure, remove objects including the gas vent blocker and disappear.

Gas vents in a motorhome or caravan are useless for Carbon Monoxide. it is very close in density to Air and will not drop out of the vents. As pointed out, there are tell tale signs of CO poisoning but they take time to build up in low level CO situations. It is quite feasible to enter an affected area and fall into a sleep even deeper than normal.

BTW, for anyone who does not know, a victim of CO poisoning looks extremely healthy with a lovely pink glow to the skin, as if they had just come back from holiday.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

747 said:


> A couple of points here, first to the Doctor.
> 
> If general anaesthetics are not harmful, why does every Consultant or Surgeon (or anyone associated with surgery) explain that there is a danger with every operation (however minor) when a General Anaesthetic is required. Therefore if toxic means it can kill, then you are using potentially toxic chemicals.
> 
> ...


But the back of your fridge is sealed from the inside of the van....thats how they are built and if it isn't then you seriously need to get it sealed

Just like your gas locker is sealed from the inside of the van

again if they are not then people need to make sure they are.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

But the back of your fridge is sealed from the inside of the van....thats how they are built and if it isn't then you seriously need to get it sealed

I can start a thread and ask how many owners have had draught problems with their fridge NOT being sealed properly (including mine). It will be a much longer thread than this one.

Handy tip for you. When it is blowing a gale, park with your fridge on the upwind side and check yours. Alternatively, fit a CO detector (if not already fitted).


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

stewartwebr said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > stewartwebr said:
> ...


Not Drinking --Gassed :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

747 said:


> But the back of your fridge is sealed from the inside of the van....thats how they are built and if it isn't then you seriously need to get it sealed
> 
> I can start a thread and ask how many owners have had draught problems with their fridge NOT being sealed properly (including mine). It will be a much longer thread than this one.
> 
> Handy tip for you. When it is blowing a gale, park with your fridge on the upwind side and check yours. Alternatively, fit a CO detector (if not already fitted).


As I understand it, the flame which heats the coolant in the fridge is sealed from the inside. The ventilation is to allow the fridge to cool correctly but it won't allow any gasses into the van. The more efficient the ventilation - the more efficient the fridge. Its possible to fit a fan when its hot to aid ventilation.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 AKA the gassing gnome wrote: "Barry was gassed but it happened in Northumberland. Ask him about it, he was in my van at the time."

He's not kidding and his attempt to add some serious contribution to this current gassing thread is laughable! 

It's him that doing it. He ha a fleet of Pugs which he feeds cabbages to all day long. All he has to do is wait until your asleep and chuck a few in quietly through that side window you left open for air thinking foolishly that a human gasser wouldn't get through. The pugs once inside are then trained to let rip constantly until the unsuspecting occupants are well out of it!

One pug is then trained to unlock the hab door and that's it, gnomey is in and your holiday euros, cheap French plonk and iPad are gone in a flash.

I've experiences just what one of his pugs can do at close range and I can tell you my eyes were watering for hours afterwards.

You have been warned!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

brynric said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > But the back of your fridge is sealed from the inside of the van....thats how they are built and if it isn't then you seriously need to get it sealed
> ...


Not so. The flame is usually just behind a bit of a tinplate cover. if your fridge will not light off the button, it is easy to remove the lower vent, the little cover and light it from there (while someone pushes the button in the van). i have had to do this a few times when my fridge would not fire up while on a trip.

Just edited to add that Carbon Monoxide in some amount is given off by everything that burns. If your gas flame is healthy, CO is still present but in tiny amounts and will be expelled through the vent. A blocked vent will make for incomplete combustion and drastically raise the CO percentage content.

And Barry is slightly exaggerating. The Pugs are not trained to invade motorhomes. They do it because they love their Master. :lol:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Remus - Boulogne is off limits to Brits. It has been reserved for Germans. The Hunnish swine have covered the entire town with a giant beach towel. 

Fear not Remus! - the English have regained the initiative and sent them back to where they belong ..........


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

To suggest that your average scrote would have the know-how to a, know about ventilation holes, b, be an expert on all m/h types to know where the vents were, c, be able to accurately assess when the CO level has risen enough to render the occupants comatose, d, and finally to rob them leaving them wobbly but otherwise non the worse for wear is, frankly, not a credible argument. If this method were being used there would be a lot of dead motorhomers.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Okay I shall briefly explain again what I was trying to say in my original posts. Obviously, all forms of anaesthesia hold risks, without writing a thesis on it, which being honest I do not have the ability to do as I am a trauma specialist and not an anaesthetist.

I think I had best bow out as I do not want to be seen as some sort of medical specialist in this area.

However, I shall reiterate a commonly made comment by my very good friend who is a consultant anaesthetist, 

“Any fool can put someone to sleep, only a highly trained professional can bring them back round again”

He frequently tells patients complaining of his high charges the latter is optional. :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Duplicate deleted.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Let me get this right....

The rear of the fridge is so well sealed that blocking the vents can seriously affect the airflow and cause the burner to produce excess CO that escapes into the van past the good seal.

So it's well sealed enough to cause bad combustion, but it isn't so well sealed that the CO can't escape into the habitation area of the van.

So is it "Seal or No Seal"


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

KeithChesterfield said:


> . . . Fear not Remus! - the English have regained the initiative and sent them back to where they belong ..........


errr, the ENGLISH have regained the initiative, you say?! 
Isn't that a Glasgow Rangers towel???

:brave:


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Keith, thank you for saving Boulogne. I think it was a tad unfortunate that you had to use a Towel representing a Scottish football club. Alex Salmond has already been seen in the area extolling the benefits of twinning Boulogne with an independent Scotland. Locals have even been heard chanting "Vive le Hibernia, Vive le Hibernia libre". This could escalate - though goodness knows why they are shouting for Hibs when it is plainly a Rangers towel is beyond me. I was always partial to Hamilton Academicals.

This is on topic because A Salmond is a politician and all politicians are gasbags.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Ditto to anaestetic comments on a minor scale the amount to gas a hamster down in an anaestetic box albe it with a higher than human metabolism is a lot. Gassing an animal in general without premed or inj. Is an effort in patience so sorry l dobt see how.
Also to clarify when a ga is given you are given a premed then an induction inj. Usually Propofol then attached to oxygen and that flows through a vapouriser containing sevoflo or isoflo or one of the agents to keep you asleep. Sometime depending on the op nitrirous is used but that is a pain killer not a sleep agent. When op over the vapouriser is turned off oxygen turned up


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Like virtually all people on this forum I do not genuinely believe that gassing is possible - for the reasons so eruditely explained by several people including stewartwebr - putting someone to sleep is easy, waking them up again is optional and harder to guarantee.....

CO would leave effects that would be detectable for more than 48 hours afterwards assuming that the person survived which is questionable. I used to test air for diving cylinders and routinely tested divers to show how sensitive the equipment was - we could detect raised CO levels a week after the person said they had last smoked........ due to the way that CO combines irreversibly with haemoglobin - hence why hyperbaric oxygen has to be used to keep CO poisoning victims alive - under higher than normal pressure the oxygen can be transported by the plasma rather than the haemoglobin.

BUT and this is a big but....

two weeks ago I had lunch with a "gentleman" who swears that he WAS gassed and that the French police had told him that......... he had lost a lot of cards and valuables from his vehicle (which the insurance company would not cover for various reasons) and in spite of logical arguments he would not consider that the explanation was fictional.....

It is impossible to convince someone who swears that he has been "done" in that way and logical arguments fall on deaf ears........

I still maintain that the process is impossible, but will avoid discussing it with him next week when we are scheduled to have lunch together again.....

Dave


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

i think it was the same people/individuals that got gassed as the ones who were stopped by the Gendarmes for having no spare wheel.

or maybe it was their friends friend.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

This 'gassing' anaesthetic is real, I personally can vouch that I was put to sleep last Saturday completely outside of my control. It was only good fortune that prevented us being robbed, being parked in a friends garden helped in this respect.
I must admit that the punch I was drinking had not yet turned into a gas, but it was only a matter of time before it did.
The effect was frightening! One moment I was talking gibberish and the very next minute I was unconscious.

You have been warned!

Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

bulawayolass said:


> Ditto to anaestetic comments on a minor scale the amount to gas a hamster down in an anaestetic box albe it with a higher than human metabolism is a lot. Gassing an animal in general without premed or inj. Is an effort in patience so sorry l dobt see how.
> Also to clarify when a ga is given you are given a premed then an induction inj. Usually Propofol then attached to oxygen and that flows through a vapouriser containing sevoflo or isoflo or one of the agents to keep you asleep. Sometime depending on the op nitrirous is used but that is a pain killer not a sleep agent. When op over the vapouriser is turned off oxygen turned up


I think you know to much!

Another one to watch out for on the Aires chaps!. See. Its not Johnny Foreigner gassing us. Its a MHF inside job!


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

:lol: As l wrote it l was sitting on the floor by a huge dog waiting for the x-ray developer to warm up so we could take a pici of him then go down to theatre to fix what the picture was taken of, l was doing the ga so hope l have a vague idea :lol: 

Patient was a pedigree chum dog judging by the gas he was producing... forget beans and cabbage pedigree chum is responsible for a truly putrid noxious gas


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Have been asked nicely in pm to to clarify my rambling by a sane person and abused by the insane (Barryd) :lol: 

So..
ga = general anaesthetic
If we give a small animal a GA for a reason like a hamster or rat we put it into a plastic tupperware box (nothing but the high tech best) with an inlet for the anaesthetic gas and an outlet for the "used" gas. It is easier than trying to hold them and stressing them out more being held in a strangers hand wriggling, getting squeezed etc. 
These smallies are not given a pre med just use the anaesthetic gas on them and gradually they slow down then fall over asleep. They have a very high metabolism so process the oxygen/vaporiser mix faster than a human would but even so looking at how long they take l can not see it working on humans also it smells (the gas)

umm other explain...
Premed injection to help make you relaxed and sleepy
Induction propofol or similar injection to make you unconscious.. the great part is no one has actually worked out why the scientists just know it works.
Once asleep ... as per original comment

And if l was going to rob Barry all l would do is ductape his mouth he would then be immobile :lol: :lol: 

xxx love ya really Barry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

MHF facts never ceases to amaze me. I now know how to gas a Hamster. You never know when this might come in handy though! 

Now. If someone can tell me what type of battery I have I can retire for the evening relatively hate free! 8O http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-141211.html

We keep a huge supply of plastic takeaway / tuperware boxes in our van in which Mrs D keeps supplies of Lemon Tea and afterwards they are used to store my Brie de Meux and Morbier cheese. Should you have an emergency with your Hamster on an Aire come and see us as one of these boxes with the stinking cheese in will serve well to anethatise the hamster and they can nibble on the cheese as they come around!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I never knew how to anaesthetise a hamster - not a skill I have ever found that I needed, sadly my daughter's Russian Dwarf hamsters were too small for the width between the cage bars that they were in and they did not get the chance to be anaesthetised.........

the cat taught them the error of their ways in trying to get out of the cage.........

'nuff said, the mental images should be enough for anyone........

Having had anaesthetics on various occasions I am thankful that humans can be dealt with by a different route - the thought of being sealed inside one of barryd's boxes of Morbier is enough to make the shivers run up and down my back at the same time........ 8O :roll: 

Dave


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh god noooooo why doesnt it surprise me you like stinky cheese. Out of all the stuff the eu bans when will they ban stink cheese!


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

The only person I have ever met who told me that he had been gassed couldn't be trusted to sit the right way round on a toilet seat.



He'd been robbed alright - they stole his brain at the same time I assume :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

now come on Bulawayolass

He may like stinky cheese but no insults please to my toy boy

Ps bought that book due to your name, plenty of mention of bulawayo but not a lot about it, although it may have felt different to you

Anyway I have been gassed so there :lol: :lol: 

Prove it didn't happen

There I was Sleeping peacefully and.........

aldra


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

I got side tracked looked at the book and then Andy asked me something before l downloaded and l forgot about it















But if not much on Skies then wasnt to bad l lost out. Thanks for letting me know though and from what you say l wont get it as not so much about home.

True Aldra anyone who likes stinky cheese doesnt need insults they are an insult That includes Andy and Brian


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I remember waking up one morning with a real headache. Not feeling too well. And no coffee in the cupboard! A real chrisis situation! And I cought a whiff of a foul smell. Coming from the T-shirt I slept in. It slowly dawned on me - I must have ben gassed! 
But the cheeky buggers had left both my purse and laptop. Isn't my stuff good enough for thieves either these days? How dare they! They must have been gentleman thieves though - the doors were all locked and nothing disturbed except for my coffee. Oh - and the 3L box of red was empty. Must have been a thirsty gang!

I wonder what they put in that gas they are using - I still can't remember anything from the previous evening.

:wink:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Obviously you were gassed

Who could deny it :lol: :lol: 

And they drank your wine

Rotters, how low could they go

Aldra :lol:


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

ive just started to read this months MMM mag on line and in the letters section there is a worrying letter from someone claiming to have been gassed, they say the robbers were in their van for so long whilst they were sleeping/unconscience that they opened every cupboard even the ones round their over garage bed (they would have to climb over them to access these )stole everything and left all the doors open after they had gone the letter writer says the doors must have been open for hours as they let the mosquitos in and both occupants had been well and truly bitten !! plus both woke groggy with a headache, make of that what you will ??? 8O


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

It's quite obvious what happened. They hatched a plot to defraud their Insurance Company with a false claim and made the whole thing up.

There now ....... I have stymied all the doubters before they can reply with their comments.  

They publicised the event in a magazine to gain sympathy as well as antagonise the doubters. :lol: 

Simple really. :wink:


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

pfft they just smelt someones stinky cheese that was enough to gas them forget elaborate plots


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

ahhhh, another mystery solved then :lol:


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

All Urban legends... Similar to the old Chinese and Indian food ones that went the rounds... All hilarious to hear now though. I had one repeated lately.. His wife's bosses wife... etc etc... I asked him how old he thought that story was exactly as I head been hearing it for about 20years... They can be very damaging. But very funny too.

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

AB13CBH


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

peaky said:


> plus both woke groggy with a headache, make of that what you will ???


It's obvious - they fell asleep reading MMM - It often has that effect. :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Stanner said:


> peaky said:
> 
> 
> > plus both woke groggy with a headache, make of that what you will ???
> ...


Anyone up for fabricating a letter to the Caravan Club mag about being gassed on one of their sites?

Lets pick one of their premier sites that nobody can ever get a booking on unless you book 15 years in advance for a tuesday in February.

Whos up for it?


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: 

Al...


----------



## carnuts (May 30, 2013)

*gassing*

to those that have concern about the impossibility of gassing, answer this: some years ago terrorists in Russia tried to hold an entire Theater full of people to hostage. The police gassed the lot and several died,so what type and how much volume is needed to fill a theater,Imagine trying to do this in your local cinema!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now tell me it can't be done. Oh by the way the french police, upon seeing us decided it was just another gas attack by the local eastern Europeans.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: gassing*



carnuts said:


> to those that have concern about the impossibility of gassing, answer this: some years ago terrorists in Russia tried to hold an entire Theater full of people to hostage. The police gassed the lot and several died,so what type and how much volume is needed to fill a theater,Imagine trying to do this in your local cinema!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now tell me it can't be done. Oh by the way the french police, upon seeing us decided it was just another gas attack by the local eastern Europeans.


I think that just proves how deadly a gas attack would be. Without knowing what you are doing if this really did go on there would have been many deaths! I dont recall any. If the experts have said that A. Its impossible and B. There is a good chance if someone did gas a motorhome you would never wake up how come we have never heard about it?

The police area probably less informed and educated on the subject than we are.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

carnuts you have answered your own question! Its not a case of gassing being an impossibility, the Moscow theatre siege proved that its perfectly possible to gas people! Unfortunately the death toll was far higher than the "several" that you mention. By their own admission the death toll was 130 hostages and 48 terrorists. The intention was to put them all to sleep and if the Russian state with all its resources couldn't do that successfully then I for one refuse to believe that your casual tea-leaf who is out to rob a motorhome or two has the resources and know how to put the occupants of a M/H asleep just enough to leave them with nothing more than a headache. As barryd points out, there has never been a reported case of motorhome occupants being killed by one of these attacks. In which case where do they get their expertise from? Or have they just been lucky? Every Time!!!! Of course its always a possibility that all of these alledged gas attacks were carried out by disgruntled anaesthetists, bitter at having spent 7 years learning their trade.

Everyone is entitled to their opinion of course-even those who believe that the earth is flat :? :? :?

Caulkhead


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

caulkhead said:


> By their own admission the death toll was 130 hostages and 48 terrorists.
> 
> Caulkhead


How did they get that many people into one motorhome...?

Or am I missing something??

(other than a braincell )


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Come on 1302

have you not see that mini cooper advert???? :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

It is a fact that if you believe something then to you it must be the truth. You can't believe it otherwise. That doesn't mean to others its the truth. 

There are people who believe they have been gassed in their van, people who believe aliens have abducted them and done experiments on them, people who believe in all sorts of religeous and semi religeous mumbo jumbo, people who believe in ghosts, people who believe in fortune tellers. The list is endless, always has been always will be.

There was something on SKY news the other day that a bloke in Australia believes he is Jesus Christ re-incarnated and his wife is Mary Magdelene! It was on SKY News so is that a "truth"?

I don't believe in any of the above and as a general rule, unless you can give me solid, reliable substantiated proof then I have trouble accepting your "truth".

BTW I'm having a "thread argument" on Out&About Live forum with someone from the editorial staff, and a few others, of MMM about their printing of the letters from people saying its true.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

In the vane hope of putting this one to bed (yet again) here is the statement from the experts.

*A statement from The Royal College of Anaesthetists about Motorhome owners being gassed then robbed.
*

_*"Despite the increasing numbers of reports of people being gassed in motor-homes or commercial trucks in France, and the warning put out by the Foreign Office for travellers to be aware of this danger, this College remains of the view that this is a myth. It is the view of the College that it would not be possible to render someone unconscious by blowing ether, chloroform or any of the currently used volatile anaesthetic agents, through the window of a motor-home without their knowledge, even if they were sleeping at the time. Ether is an extremely pungent agent and a relatively weak anaesthetic by modern standards and has a very irritant affect on the air passages, causing coughing and sometimes vomiting. It takes some time to reach unconsciousness, even if given by direct application to the face on a cloth, and the concentration needed by some sort of spray administered directly into a room would be enormous. The smell hangs around for days and would be obvious to anyone the next day. Even the more powerful modern volatile agents would need to be delivered in tankerloads of carrier gas or by a large compressor. Potential agents, such as the one used by the Russians in the Moscow siege are few in number and difficult to obtain. Moreover, these drugs would be too expensive for the average thief to use. The other important point to remember is that general anaesthetics are potentially very dangerous, which is why they are only administered in the UK by doctors who have undergone many years of postgraduate training in the subject and who remain with the unconscious patient throughout the anaesthetic. Unsupervised patients are likely to die from obstruction of the airway by their tongues falling back. In the Moscow seige approximately 20% of the people died, many probably from airway obstruction directly related to the agent used. If there was a totally safe, odourless, potent, cheap anaesthetic agent available to thieves for this purpose it is likely the medical profession would know about it and be investigating its use in anaesthetic practice."*_


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

barryd said:


> In the vane hope of putting this one to bed (yet again) here is the statement from the experts.
> 
> *A statement from The Royal College of Anaesthetists about Motorhome owners being gassed then robbed.
> *
> ...


It's pointless mate people would still rather believe their mates friends aunty than what is written by an expert.

Like I keep saying

Common sense goes out the window half the time on this forum.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Right so we are not going to get gassed

But we must be going to get something

Aren't we ?..

I need something as I'm Thinking of renting Shadow

If he is protecting someone's van

I can take a quick holiday in peace :lol: :lol: 

aldra


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

It's obvious a large amount of gas would be required. Gas bottles are very heavy. How would the thieves transport it? I think they would somehow mount it on an A- frame. But, then they would risk being stopped by various continental plods. It's a dilemma, isn't it?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

They ride there on a Spanish made motorbike and then have enough to raid 2 vans.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gas_Gas


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Right so we are not going to get gassed
> 
> But we must be going to get something
> 
> ...


We will have him! I might have to reinforce the dinghy though and fit a large side car to the scooter.

It will be fun watching him eat all the little fluffy french dogs on Aires. 8O


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

We have been around the Dordogne for the last three days (and nights ) and i have to say we have completely escaped any attempts at gassing. However we have seen a suspiciously large number of collared doves which are clearly acting as spies for the gassers.

Alan


----------



## carnuts (May 30, 2013)

*gassing*

Thanks barryd and caulkhead for your reply, it seems all the worlds an expert but aldra is right. I'm not interested in what it is I would like to guard against it and its chronic headache that my wife and I suffered without drinking oh and the fact that this "gassing" theory was passed to me by the french police so it must be right(shrug of shoulders)and my wife who can smell another woman's perfume on me from a mile at least( it was my mums) and can hear me think,so she can detect almost anything except it. 
Funny now someone has mentioned it there was a strange light in the sky so it could have been aliens or was it the human gas cloud above the toilet burning off...................so to all you so called experts who just have to tell us what it is not " what is it" now earn your selves a place in MH history or step away from the keyboard now!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: gassing*



carnuts said:


> Thanks barryd and caulkhead for your reply, it seems all the worlds an expert but aldra is right. I'm not interested in what it is I would like to guard against it and its chronic headache that my wife and I suffered without drinking oh and the fact that this "gassing" theory was passed to me by the french police so it must be right(shrug of shoulders)and my wife who can smell another woman's perfume on me from a mile at least( it was my mums) and can hear me think,so she can detect almost anything except it.
> Funny now someone has mentioned it there was a strange light in the sky so it could have been aliens or was it the human gas cloud above the toilet burning off...................so to all you so called experts who just have to tell us what it is not " what is it" now earn your selves a place in MH history or step away from the keyboard now!


I stand corrected! You clearly have been gassed!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*Re: gassing*



carnuts said:


> Thanks barryd and caulkhead for your reply, it seems all the worlds an expert but aldra is right. I'm not interested in what it is I would like to guard against it and its chronic headache that my wife and I suffered without drinking oh and the fact that this "gassing" theory was passed to me by the french police so it must be right(shrug of shoulders)and my wife who can smell another woman's perfume on me from a mile at least( it was my mums) and can hear me think,so she can detect almost anything except it.
> Funny now someone has mentioned it there was a strange light in the sky so it could have been aliens or was it the human gas cloud above the toilet burning off...................so to all you so called experts who just have to tell us what it is not " what is it" now earn your selves a place in MH history or step away from the keyboard now!


If your wife "can smell another woman's perfume on me from a mile at least", how come she couldn't smell the residue of the supposed gas used? (please refer back to the clip quoted by BarryD earler).


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

If there were such a gas that could be used is there an estimate of how much it would cost for each MH targeted?

The link below says that people sleeping in a villa were suspected of being gassed and says "gassing gangs" were reported to be targeting caravans and camper vans in France. Thieves sprayed sleeping gas in through air vents before breaking in."

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/aug/30/italy-thieves-sleeping-gas-sardinia

I have no fears myself and on my recent trip I stayed on 23 French aires in a month. I also recently'wild camped' at Hamble Marina near Southampton. Why are there no reports of gassing in the UK?


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Carnuts, how can anyone possibly put forward any suggestion without knowing the full facts and what happened and where. 

Are you saying that despite any physical or medical evidence that gassing was the cause of you sleeping through the robbery, that it not possible it's that you weren't gassed? 

Isn't it just possible that you are unable to explain your circumstances and have latched on to this possibility?

I don't know what caused it and it has to be faced you might never will. But to expect people to believe your "truth" without evidence isn't credible.

I don't know you and I'm not saying you are lying in that last paragraph. You believe that's what happened, so it did happen that way. It's just your explanation that is difficult, for me certainly to accept without evidence. Gosh, this is difficult to get across the context just by typing alone! It is like the "god stuff" you either accept the belief and believe, or you don't and look for other answers to it. I apologise if anything I've rambled on about causes you any upset or anger.

I suppose we should just say like Barry said" Ok you were gassed!" and move on! :?


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Carnuts, did you claim on any insurance? If you did, did they want any proof of a crime being committed? And if so, what proof did you supply? Do you have any official documentation, police report etc, that mentions gassing. I only ask because having had to make two, non-crime related travel insurance claims, I know the sort of evidence they require before considering paying out. I'm not doubting that you were robbed, it's just this gassing business that needs clearing up one way or the other. A lot of people worry about the issue and I think it's important to determine whether their worries are unfounded, or not.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

*Re: gassing*



carnuts said:


> or step away from the keyboard now!


Touchy... :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: gassing*



1302 said:


> carnuts said:
> 
> 
> > or step away from the keyboard now!
> ...


My Grandad was gassed in the trenches - he was a bit touchy as well.

He always said that being gassed was nothing to be sniffed at. :wink:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

AAAAAAARRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHH... I can't breath I'm fighting for oxygen.... Everything is going blackkkkk must get out in the fresh airrrrrrrrrr..


Bloody dog... Sandra what have you been feeding her on!.


ray.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

carnuts, if you believe that you were gassed and robbed then that is your right. However, this forum is all about exchanging views/information for the wider good of MHF members and I believe that those of us who don't believe that "gassing" is possible, and have lots of good evidence from real (not so called) experts, have a duty to challenge those who claim to have been gassed and robbed but provide no evidence beyond the bald statement that it has happened. I don't want see people put off from travelling because of the perpetuation of what I believe to be a myth. HOWEVER!!! If you or anyone else can change my mind with good science based evidence, then I will gladly eat humble-pie and apologise. Lastly, it is not my wish or intention to belittle you in anyway and if any of my posts come across in that way then I am sorry. As I said, you a entitled to your view and the right to express it on this forum without ridicule....

Regards, Caulkhead


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

A mate of mine who confesses to being a light sleeper and one who has to get up several times to answer a call of nature most nights, told me he couldn't believe it when he woke up one morning to find they'd been robbed and the little bleeders even reached over them to riffle their overhead lockers.

I asked, So, how did that happen then? Don't tell me you think you were gassed. Nah! it was probably due to that rather nice bottle of Merlot you gave me . . . . and forgetting to lock the habitation door. :roll: :lol:


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

wasfitonce said:


> I am some what confused by the tales of people been gassed and robbed in their vans. I have heard stories" third hand" but have yet to meet someone who has been gassed.
> 
> What I am confused about is some time ago on this forum, an "expert" stated if I remember correctly that you would need a massive tank of gas, to gas anybody sleeping in a motorhome. If this has happened, what sort of gas is used and would a carbon monoxide alarm detect any gas.
> 
> ...


If you would like to contact me on a pm I will answer any questions you have yes we were gassed and the police take it very seriously, as they know it happens. I have put things on here about our experience but have not been believed, I have found the people with most to say about it do not have first hand experience, and are very quick to express there thoughts in a unfriendly way.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi damar1,

I have PM'd you.

Caulkhead


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I am a non-believer due to the strength of medical opinion and the lack of credible evidence (not accounts, but evidence) that it has occurred.

To me the report that the idea of someone's van being "gassed" coming from the French police does not make it totally plausible. It may well be an easy way out for the police who do not have the time, or the will, to investigate at length a reported crime since it involves visitors to their department and to their country.

It is a handy excuse to be able to trot out by the police "you have been gassed", but were any samples taken to try to identify the nature of the substance allegedly used? If so what was the result? I would have expected samples of blood, urine, skin, hair and possibly faeces to be collected by a medical expert working on behalf of the police and that those samples would go to a public analyst (laboratoire) so that the key noxious elements could be identified. 

But of course that would cost money, I wonder whether the police would have a budget for such a thing? And if they did would they consider it advisable to use for a tourist who will not be around the following day in all probability. 

If samples WERE taken, then a copy of the results would be sent to the victim/patient - in all likelihood they would also have been asked to pay for the tests. (as they are for all other medical tests in France).

I am not disputing that anyone might have been told that by a police officer - but on what authority did they make such a pronouncement? Are they registered as experts in such crimes? Do they have an awareness of the normal activities of anaesthetics? Or toxins? Or the response of the average human being to such exposure?

It is easy to make such pronouncements, but impossible to justify without widespread professional expertise at a very high level - and that is NOT the average French police officer - however simple it sounds to the person they are telling.

A little knowledge is a dangerous thing, having no knowledge at all and passing oneself off as an expert cannot be given much credence, however much the person that has been told it believes it.....

Dave


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

damar1 said:


> wasfitonce said:
> 
> 
> > I am some what confused by the tales of people been gassed and robbed in their vans. I have heard stories" third hand" but have yet to meet someone who has been gassed.
> ...


Again all people ask is for evidence......what tests were carried out? What gas is it? because using the word 'gas' means about a million different types (if you was inhaling something it would remain in your bloody stream for a certain mount of time).

Why is it a expert in gas that can knock you out deems these stories to be untrue yet an untrained person is to be believed.

I'm more likely to believe you're drinking water/ drinks left on a table outside was tampered with in some way than being gassed as their is currently no gas on the planet that can just knock you out and you wake up from it a little groggy without it being administered correctly otherwise the likelihood of death is extremely high (we still haven't heard of a case of death by gassing yet).

So can you see why people don't believe just because someone says 'i was gassed'.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

bigcats30 said:


> ... as their is currently no gas on the planet ...


I wondered how long it would be before someone suggested aliens were responsible...

It's ok, I've already got my coat on...

Regards,
John


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Ozzyjohn said:


> bigcats30 said:
> 
> 
> > ... as their is currently no gas on the planet ...
> ...


People forget these simple facts..........if there was such a gas that you can just pump into a confined space and everyone falls a sleep you think the Russians (remember all the hostages being killed by that knock out gas?) and pretty much every police force/security force on the planet would use it.

but it doesn't exist yet people still claim they just were gassed by an unknown gas (remember no one has ever said what gas but just that they were gassed) and woke up in the morning as normal (but a little groggy)

Not one person has ever provided evidence...ever

No one has ever died from it (in a MH/Caravan).

If i was gassed I would damn well want to know by what and how it's going to effect me in the future.

Again I am more likely to believe they were drugged via their water or by their drinks/ food etc because THAT is more viable


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

bigcats30 said:


> ...If i was gassed I would damn well want to know by what and how it's going to effect me in the future.


Maybe you've hit on the answer here. I too am sure that I would want to know what I had been "gassed" by and any possible future side effects.

BUT, maybe one of the side effects of this mystery gas is that it inhibits the victims ability to question events in a rational way. Maybe the gas has the effect of making victims believe in gassing? 8O 8O

Enough of this for me - I'm back to pondering two wheelers 

Regards,
John


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

caulkhead said:


> Hi damar1,
> 
> I have PM'd you.
> 
> Caulkhead


Received a few pm so I will just put on here what happened. First though I will not be able to give you any information with regard to what gas is used. We left England about 8 years ago in our m/m for an adventure, our m/m had a gas alarm, safe additional door locks etc. after about 9 months we bought a property in Spain, returned to England to arrange for belongings to be sent out, to boost our finances we sold our van and bought another one but a lot older, and returner to Spain in it, we have been m/hing since 1969, so we are not new to it and are of sound mind and body. 
A friend asked us to visit then in Cannes so we set of in no hurry just done a few miles then stopped and walked around towns etc. Nr Barcelona we stopped in a service area parked up in the spaces for caravans, had a walk in to the service and looked around, we ate or drank nothing in there, back to the van cooked a meal NO wine with it, and went to bed at about 10.30. We woke up and said to each other " that was a good nights sleep for a service area didn't even hear a fridge lorry " We hade breakfast and my wife wrote some Christmas cards ready to post. Left at about 9ish all going well when we got to the tolls my wife got out her purse and there was no change in it went into the back and it was empty all cards driving licence had gone, I went to the cupboard at the back of the van found my wallet and that was empty, card money driving licence, it turned out that they were after identity. The Spanish police were great the first thing we were offered was to be taken for a medical check, but by this time we were more concerned about sorting out the cards, and we both felt fine. We were the 5 attack that month, a lot of them are on lorry's to get the computers. They examined the van and you could see where the window hade been slightly forced to put a pipe in also on the fridge vent. Nothing was out of place, and the police said they are professionals it is there job. There is no way some one could get on our bed and go into the cupboards with out me waking, I am now of an age when I get up in the night, and when sleeping in the m/h I wake is a nat farts. experts can say what they like, an expert said the titanic could not sink. and remember there are thousands of m/h out there and only a very few on this forum. the worst thing about it was the gas alarm, safe and internal door locks were under the seat waiting to be fitted. When the police say gassing does not happen then may be and only may be I will believe it


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Ps any sensible questions I will try to answer but I have heard most of the clever comments, ie must be aliens, to much drink, If you do not believe what I have written then hat is fine but it did happen and I would appreciate it if you did not post the funny comments. Another thing we were told by the police that they get under the mattress as that is where people keep there passports.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to post that very succinct and convincing account of your experience.
I do not doubt for a moment the accuracy of your story but the obvious first and important question is ' what gas is being used?'. If the Spanish police have extensive experience of such thefts presumably someone within the police or connected to them must have come up with some explanation of the material involved. 

Sorry - that question is not directed to you, damar! But it is the one word (or perhaps couple of words) which would stop all the jibes, jokes etc and if the ruse is so widespread as it seems then surely someone must be in a position to break their silence and come forth with the information.

Alan


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Me again! Re-reading your post there is just one point. You do not say specifically - did you check that purse, wallet etc was all intact after you returned from the walkabout and before you turned in for the night? 

Alan


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

When I asked a friend, who's a consultant anaesthetist, her opinion of the possibility of gassing in Motorhomes she laughed and said there would be more possibility of killing people than just putting them to sleep. 
Do we hear of motorhomers mysteriously dying in their sleep? :?


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

greygit said:


> When I asked a friend, who's a consultant anaesthetist, her opinion of the possibility of gassing in Motorhomes she laughed and said there would be more possibility of killing people than just putting them to sleep.
> Do we hear of motorhomers mysteriously dying in their sleep? :?


Yes we had the purse and wallet with us, the last thing we did before bed was wallet into back cupboard, purse into hand bag into wardrobe., doors and windows checked. May years ago I think it was in the caravan club magazine a lady from Sheffield died in a caravan beloved due to gassing ( and not there caravan gas ). As for your anaesthetist statement I wish I could believe her. there is one gas that is used in a book by dick Frances, to knock people out, but can not remember its name, I am sure he would have done research on it before publishing it in a book wouldn't he


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

damar1 said:


> Ps any sensible questions I will try to answer but I have heard most of the clever comments, ie must be aliens, to much drink, If you do not believe what I have written then hat is fine but it did happen and I would appreciate it if you did not post the funny comments. Another thing we were told by the police that they get under the mattress as that is where people keep there passports.


Just ignore the smartass comments.

It is a feature of forums and it must be due to the fact that the person is not stood in front of you and is anonymously miles away, safe in the knowledge that he (it always seems to be a he) will never meet you personally.

Whether gassing occurs or not is no great deal to me so I just read the posts and say nothing definitive either way. Some of the late night posts are influenced by alcohol and possibly the member will privately wish they had not written in haste but will never admit that.  If it does happen, it is rare and there is more chance of me being hit by a number 74 bus, I therefore concentrate my fears on the number 74.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

damar1 said:


> there is one gas that is used in a book by dick Frances, to knock people out, but can not remember its name, I am sure he would have done research on it before publishing it in a book wouldn't he


Yep - probably the same research done by the producers of "The Prisoner".

I just find it strange that this mystery wonder gas, that would make such a safe & effective anaesthetic, is completely unknown to the world of medicine.

Perhaps you could explain that?


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

As gassing seems only ever to be alleged in France and Spain (?) - has there been any discussion on French or Spanish MH forums of gassing? If not, is anyone here a member of such a forum and fancy instigating such a discussion?

It would seem unlikely only GB plated MHs would be targeted.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Damar, or anyone else out there this has happened to, did you claim on your insurance for your losses, and did they pay out? Did the police in Barcelona give you any paperwork that mentioned this robbery being assisted by the gassing of the occupiers of the vehicle? Did they state it was beyond any doubt that is what happened?

I am beyond sceptical of this gassing because of the total lack of any official documentation by police, insurance companies or medical people. Surely the police would be warning people with signs at aires etc but I've never seen one. Neither at a truck stop btw. Insurance companies would certainly be adding clauses to policies about non- payment unless a gas detector was installed. Medical practitioners have stated quite clearly its impossible. What would be there reasons to lie or misdirect people?

And that's before we get to the actual logistics of filling a fairly large space, where you don'y know for certain where the people are sleeping, whether any vents are open to clear the gas, etc.

You and others believe it happened so it did. The vast majority don't so it doesn't, but if we had some actual evidence then we might.


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Stanner said:


> damar1 said:
> 
> 
> > there is one gas that is used in a book by dick Frances, to knock people out, but can not remember its name, I am sure he would have done research on it before publishing it in a book wouldn't he
> ...


With all due respect you can not prove it does not happen. you only have the words of so called experts, and over the years these people have been wrong, I bet some of the people on the titanic wished they had not listened to experts. In my life at the moment an expert in the medical profession said one thing and that turned out to be wrong.
This thing will keep rearing it ugly head but with modern alarms now on vans things should be better, but a gas alarm is a very small investment, and gives peace of mind to a lot of people.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Personally I am not convinced that there is a gas that the thieves can use but that does not mean that I doubt the stories I hear about folks being robbed while asleep.

We hear many reports of attempted but failed break ins on motorhomes, break ins attempted while the occupants are asleep and they failed because the occupants have awoken while the break in was happening..... but what happens if the thief is really good at his job and the sleeping occupants do not wake up? 

These criminals are so brazen that they are not concerned if you wake up while they attempt to get into your van, if you awake they can soon be away but once they are inside with you still asleep they will have your valuables away in no time.

Every year, there are hundreds of household burglaries committed in this way so why do we doubt they happen to motorhomes.


Mike 


P.S. apologies if someone has already expressed this view in the thread


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

damar1 said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > damar1 said:
> ...


BUT which actual GAS is the alarm meant to detect?

Unless you know what gas you want to detect, you can't know which gas detector to fit.

There is (so far as I know) no such thing as a generic "gas alarm" that can detect all gasses. There are CO alarms and specific gas alarms but not ANY gas alarms.

If there were they would detect CO2, Oxygen and Nitrogen wouldn't they? And you wouldn't get any sleep. :roll:

I can't prove it didn't happen any more than you can "prove" it did. You can SAY it happened and I can say I don't believe you.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Perhaps a naive question, but what use is a gas detector if nobody can say which gas it is meant to be detecting?

Alan

Edit Sorry Stanner - great minds etc!


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Slightly off topic but... No one from Harland & Woolf, who built the Titanic, nor its designer ever claimed it was "unsinkable"! The White Star publicity people did, as did the newspapers, but no "experts".


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Just done a quick search and it appears the ONLY discussion of the subject of gassing is found on UK motorhome and caravan forums.

I can't find any other discussion at all.

So it seems this wonder gas only works on Britons.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Stanner said:


> So it seems this wonder gas only works on the *gullible*.


FTFY 

:lol:

(I hope you don't mind me altering your quote - I take full responsibility for it  :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

alhod said:


> Edit Sorry Stanner - great minds etc!


........ at least they _think_ things through unlike others it would seem. :wink:

I must hurry up getting my line of "all gas detectors" on the market.

Now where is that rubbing hands together smiley when I want it.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

damar1 said:


> ....... but a gas alarm is a very small investment, and gives peace of mind to a lot of people.


Sorry Damar1, but if we don't know what gas is supposed to be being used, what use are the gas alarms? It might give peace of mind, but would be completely useless if it's aimed to detect a certain gas / gases and a different one is used.

Nobody who has been robbed allegedly using a narcotic gas has come up with a name of any gas that may have been used, and presumably the relevant police authorities haven't come up with them either in their investigations, so how can these alarms be effective against an unknown agent?

edit
sorry, others beat me to it, but I had a phone call!


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Enoughs enough, Im off to motorhomefruitcakes, at least you get some sense on there :lol:

Caulkhead


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

A statement by the The Royal College of Anaesthetists is shown here and can be seen at the website - www.rcoa.ac.uk

Have a read and judge for yourself ...............

'Despite the increasing numbers of reports of people being gassed in
motor-homes or commercial trucks in France, and the warning put
out by the Foreign Office for travellers to be aware of this danger, this
College remains of the view that this is a myth.
It is the view of the College that it would not be possible to render
someone unconscious by blowing ether, chloroform or any of the
currently used volatile anaesthetic agents, through the window of a
motor-home without their knowledge, even if they were sleeping at
the time. 
Ether is an extremely pungent agent and a relatively weak
anaesthetic by modern standards and has a very irritant affect on
the air passages, causing coughing and sometimes vomiting. 
It takes some time to reach unconsciousness, even if given by direct application to the face on a cloth, and the concentration needed by some sort of spray administered directly into a room would be enormous.
The smell hangs around for days and would be obvious to anyone the
next day. 
Even the more powerful modern volatile agents would need to be delivered in tankerloads of carrier gas or by a large compressor.
Potential agents, such as the one used by the Russians in the Moscow
siege are few in number and difficult to obtain. 
Moreover, these drugs would be too expensive for the average thief to use.
The other important point to remember is that general anaesthetics
are potentially very dangerous, which is why they are only administered in the UK by doctors who have undergone many years of postgraduate training in the subject and who remain with the unconscious patient throughout the anaesthetic. 
Unsupervised patients are likely to die from obstruction of the airway by their tongues falling back. 
In the Moscow seige approximately 20% of the people died, many probably from airway obstruction directly related to the agent used.

If there was a totally safe, odourless, potent, cheap anaesthetic agent
available to thieves for this purpose it is likely the medical profession
would know about it and be investigating its use in anaesthetic
practice.'

13 Sep 2007

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

I have a suggestion for this topic:

Topic : GASSING 
This is a line!
________________________________________________________


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

I believe the RCA statement above but "The smell hangs around for days" does not sound like the language that such an official body would use. Surely they would use words like odour and lingers. Maybe there's been some editing.

Anyway, here we are on page 15 of this thread and not one of the alleged victims has provided anything in the way of verifiable proof.

Just like, in this world where everyone and their aunt has a camera phone, no-one has managed to take a clear, unambiguous, photo of an alien or UFO.

Is the jury still out? Well, this juror is about to fall asleep (not gas induced I hope) unless someone produces some proper evidence.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

caulkhead said:


> Enoughs enough, Im off to motorhomefruitcakes, at least you get some sense on there :lol:
> 
> Caulkhead


Good choice my Man!! Still some bargains to be had on there!

To be honest folks. Half the reason I set up that bonkers site is to actually dispel what I still believe to be a myth. To ridicule it yes, as IMO that is what it deserves.

There are many motorhomers that hear these stories and will be terrified of going on Aires or even setting foot over the channel where if you believe some of the crap that you read they will almost certainly be killed in their vans by evil foriengers (cos Britains so safe :roll: )

IF I can dispel some of this stigma with some humour then its not been a waste of time. I want people to go off into Europe without worrying about this kind of thing happening to them. However the last thing I want to do is upset the likes of Damar1 and any others who think they were gassed but the facts remain that nobody can produce any evidence and the experts state its impossible. We may never know what caused you to sleep so deep Damar1 but I don't believe it was gas being pumped into your van. Sorry.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Barry, please stop denying the stories of people dying on aires and abroad. We all know it happens loads, we don't want our fellow newcoming motorhomers going over there and adding to that total. It would be far better off if they stayed here in the UK and left those foreign free or low priced aires, cheap ACSI sites, long term Winter discounts and beaches to us idiots who are prepared to take a chance with the lives of ourselves and loved ones!

Stay here folks, you know it makes sense! :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Remus said:


> Just like, in this world where everyone and their aunt has a camera phone, no-one has managed to take a clear, unambiguous, photo of an alien or UFO.


Or even the Loch Ness monster :roll:


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Or a "wild lion/big cat!


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

Annsman said:


> Stay here folks, you know it makes sense! :lol:


Hear hear!

Steve 
:wink:
|
|
V


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Annsman said:


> Or a "wild lion/big cat!


They do exist! There used to be one near Ullswater where I used to keep my boat. Used to often see him late at night or early morning. Then again I wasnt always compos mentis at those times.

He looked like this.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

BritStops said:


> Annsman said:
> 
> 
> > Stay here folks, you know it makes sense! :lol:
> ...


So my line suggestion was not popular :roll: 
In that case I have to reveal that at this very minute I have a highly qualified team of chemists working on development of a non-detectable, odourless gas which in small concentration injected through a suitable aperture in any motorhome will instantly paralyse all occupants. We will then enter and help ourselves to any valuables etc.

First trials are scheduled to happen on selected UK temporary, overnight stops. Now we just have to find a suitable directory of likely stopovers.....

:lol: :lol:

Alan


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

BritStops said:


> Annsman said:
> 
> 
> > Stay here folks, you know it makes sense! :lol:
> ...


So my line suggestion was not popular :roll: 
In that case I have to reveal that at this very minute I have a highly qualified team of chemists working on development of a non-detectable, odourless gas which in small concentration injected through a suitable aperture in any motorhome will instantly paralyse all occupants. We will then enter and help ourselves to any valuables etc.

First trials are scheduled to happen on selected UK temporary, overnight stops. Now we just have to find a suitable directory of likely stopovers.....

:lol: :lol:

Alan


----------



## BritStops (Mar 3, 2011)

alhod said:


> First trials are scheduled to happen on selected UK temporary, overnight stops. Now we just have to find a suitable directory of likely stopovers.....
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Alan


Oi! I deeply resemble that remark!

Steve :lol:


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

damar1 said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > damar1 said:
> ...


No i can prove it does not happen because there is no gas on this planet that you can let into a confined space and everyone falls asleep only to wake up 8 hours later like nothing has happened.

IT DOESN'T EXIST.

You are investing in a gas alarm yet not one person has pointed out what gas everyone is being drugged with....

Because there is no such thing as 'knock out' gas......as shocking as that sounds hence why people keep on asking WHAT GAS?

And why do people keep putting these gas alarms on the roof inside their van when most gases are heavier than air so wouldn't detect it anyway...

Wake up and use common sense.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The only possible gas that might be available in sufficient quantities would be nitrogen - or similarly inert gases used in welding applications - and by their name they are inert........

Carbon monoxide might work but would kill more people than it simply put to sleep as it combines irreversibly with haemoglobin - the red pigment that carries oxygen around the body. If the Hb is blocked, you die from hypoxia or even anoxia - lack of oxygen.

Acetylene (ethyne), not particularly toxic but no properties other than it's flammability that would allow it to function in the manner described. It also often contains very toxic substances such as phosphine and arsine - (think chemical warfare.....)

There are many other gases but their cost is prohibitive and their availability non-existent without extensive medical access to controlled materials.

So what gas could be used? That question has vexed very many highly intelligent and well educated people with extensive chemical and biochemical knowledge, but does that include the average French or Spanish police officer, trying hard to walk away from something he knows he cannot solve with people who he will never meet again......

IMO NO.

I am not knocking those that have been told they are the victims, but merely asking for a reasonable answer - what on earth could be used?

Until that fundamental question is asked and answered there can be no progress.

Dave


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

BritStops said:


> alhod said:
> 
> 
> > First trials are scheduled to happen on selected UK temporary, overnight stops. Now we just have to find a suitable directory of likely stopovers.....
> ...


But many of those sites already supply copious amounts of "knockout gas" but in it's more commonly found liquid form.

Those attacked often complain of feeling "Old Peculiar" or like a "Speckled Hen" but have been unable to prove anything.

However some of those attacked with the particularly viscious "Bishop's Finger" have managed to gain some justice via the courts but only after a long struggle and many attempts to impugne their credibility.


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Stanner said:


> Remus said:
> 
> 
> > Just like, in this world where everyone and their aunt has a camera phone, no-one has managed to take a clear, unambiguous, photo of an alien or UFO.
> ...


Didn't you hear? Marilyn, in an effort to amuse Elvis, gassed it, overdid the gas and it never woke up. Blondes eh?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

barryd said:


> Annsman said:
> 
> 
> > Or a "wild lion/big cat!
> ...


That's Grrrrrrreat.

Only seen on Frostie nights then?


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

I am confident that my team of highly qualified and experienced scientists will soon make the breakthrough to formulate this gas and when they do this forum will be the first in the world to know about it!

Now. all just hold your breath whilst the finishing touches are put in place

:lol: 

Alan


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

damar1 said:


> There is no way some one could get on our bed and go into the cupboards with out me waking,


Damar I am sorry you were robbed, but I am also a very light sleeper and wake up from all sorts of noises during the night. And they get me wide awake so I use a long time to fall asleep again.

Because of this I have read about sleep and it follows a cycle of lighter and heavier sleep. And I belive I could be robbed if the thief happened to try in one of the deep sleep cycles.

This because when I shared a flat with a friend at college he answered a phone for me and knocked at my door and shouted my name but no way could he wake me. He did not open my door since he did not know if I were decent.

But I still think I wake up evert time someone gets up for the loo in the night both at home and in the MH. But I guess I probably sleep trough some of those too.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Just for Stanner are any of these acceptable to celebrate your gas alarm launch?


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

damar1 said:


> With all due respect you can not prove it does not happen.


Nobody can - you cannot prove a negative. I can't prove that I never sang a karaoke. But if you saw me and recorded it you could prove I did.
:?



damar1 said:


> you only have the words of so called experts, and over the years these people have been wrong


I agree with you. Experts are probably wrong more often than others since they get all the questions. And experts only know more about their thing than we do - they do not know all the details about everything.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Stanner said:


> Unless you know what gas you want to detect, you can't know which gas detector to fit.


I bought an alarm with good reputation and had a laugh when it listed the gases it detected:



> • Narcotic gas
> • Smoke gas
> • propane gas
> • CO2


But it would not help me if some thief tried something else. Only if a thief read about gassing here or somewhere else and tried narcotic gas would I be helped.

I remember the installation manual warned that the alarm might go off by other common things - gases from an alcoholic drink put too close to the detector was one of them. It never has for me though - my MH parties must not have been fun enough.


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

christinee 600, I agree with what you are saying but I think it would be very unusual for us both to be in a deep sleep at the same time, also a person climbing over you in a 4foot bed would wake you I am sure, every body says it can not happen but no one has come up with a sensible answer as to what happed. the police had no misgivings about it and treated it very seriously. but there we go I expect it was aliens as people have said, and the Spanish police are in league with them lol


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

bulawayolass said:


> Just for Stanner are any of these acceptable to celebrate your gas alarm launch?


Why not all of them? :roll:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Christine600 said:


> > • CO2


Just don't breathe out when you are in the van then. :roll:


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

damar1 said:


> christinee 600, I agree with what you are saying but I think it would be very unusual for us both to be in a deep sleep at the same time, also a person climbing over you in a 4foot bed would wake you I am sure, every body says it can not happen but no one has come up with a sensible answer as to what happed. the police had no misgivings about it and treated it very seriously. but there we go I expect it was aliens as people have said, and the Spanish police are in league with them lol


So Damar1 where's the police report that you would have needed to claim on your travel insurance? No-one doubts you were robbed. We merely doubt you were gassed. There must be a police report somewhere as I cannot believe any police force would ignore the fact that some dangerous lunatics were going around using gas to rob their victims. They would, surely, have tested you and your motorhome in an endeavour to determine exactly what type of gas was used. Then they could start checking on sources of supply and maybe get an idea of who the thieves were.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi folks, I have one last thing to say on this subject. Due to being layed up with a couple of broken toes I have been following and contributing to this thread over the last few days and I have also spent a lot of time over the last few days researching the internet for info on "Gassing" in Motorhomes so that I can add to the debate.

There is mountains of stuff out there on this subject, however I can tell you that:-

1. I cant find one single corroborated account of a "gas" attack on a M/h. By corroborated, I mean evidence beyond the occupants believing it happened and in some cases the police agreeing that it did. I can find nothing from any official body, like the police or insurance, to back up any of these alledged attacks. 

2. I cant find one single example of anyone ever witnessing one of these attacks or indeed of an alledged victim saying that they had a witness. Given that these incidents often take place on busy (or even not so busy) aires, you would have thought that someone would have caught the robbers in the act at some point and even taken a photo or video of it happening. But no, nothing, zilch!!!

3. I cant find one single instance of the victims ever catching the miscreants in the act, or ever having to receive medical attention after suffering the effects of such an attack. 

It seems that these people know exactly how much of this mystery gas to use and have never made any mistakes by giving too little and getting caught, or giving too much and making the victims seriously ill or even dead.

From my research I would have to conclude that if these attacks really happen then the people who carry them out are either remarkably skilled or incredibly lucky because it seems that they are successful EVERYTIME!!!

Caulkhead


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Remus said:


> damar1 said:
> 
> 
> > christinee 600, I agree with what you are saying but I think it would be very unusual for us both to be in a deep sleep at the same time, also a person climbing over you in a 4foot bed would wake you I am sure, every body says it can not happen but no one has come up with a sensible answer as to what happed. the police had no misgivings about it and treated it very seriously. but there we go I expect it was aliens as people have said, and the Spanish police are in league with them lol
> ...


More likely just......

"Zut allors Pierre, anozzer rosbif fell asleep and woz robbed - thinks it woz gaz :lol: :lol: let's just nod in the droite place, pat 'im on ze 'ead and tell 'im to claim off 'iz insurance" :roll:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

damar1 said:


> snipped...........every body says it can not happen but no one has come up with a sensible answer as to what happed. the police had no misgivings about it and treated it very seriously. but there we go I expect it was aliens as people have said, and the Spanish police are in league with them lol


my point is simple............

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1428075.html#1428075

and until there is an answer there can be no progress.......

It is easy to throw out assertions YES

it is impossible to prove something did NOT happen - YES

but until a mechanism can be suggested there can be no progress....

and a mechanism of injury requires a POSSIBLE gas, so far that has been suspiciously absent in any posts........

I have said that the comments from the police (French or Spanish) cannot be accepted as proof since they have no expertise whatsoever in this field - however much expertise they have in other fields......

the "easy" answer for them is to suggest gassing, safe in the knowledge that the chances of it ever being disproved is a big, round fat ZERO.

Sorry, but that's the way I see it, and it does not seem to occur on any forums which are not based in the UK...........

(NB we LIVE in France)...........

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

For us it's not a problem

No doubt Shadow would be put to sleep as well as us

But, no way would they get near enough to the van to put the gas in

He is an obsessive, bad tempered git as far as the van is concerned
If he was not asleep

We would be done for criminal damage

To the criminal

We lock everything except the higher windows

And hope no one is stupid enough to try

aldra


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

I was once gassed in my Motorhome, it was in June last year whilst visiting Scotland. I woke up instantly to realise it was the wife that let one go.

Dill


----------

